# TC Toneprint beam not working



## sproul07 (Jun 23, 2007)

Anyone have a solution for this? I cannot get the beam to work at all and I've followed the instructions to a tee


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

I believe this technology is akin to black magic and, as such, you should probably be burned at the stake for trying to use it. That said, if the spell isn't being cast, I believe TC Electronics has a help line staffed with mid-level sorcerers you can try. It may be part of the larger Behringer family now, but I read they were responsive on that TGP bag of snakes site.


----------



## sorbz62 (Nov 15, 2011)

I had a flashback x4 delay and tried to use this but it would not work at all if the pedal was in an Fx loop.


----------



## KoskineN (Apr 19, 2007)

I'm having the same issue with a Sub&Up place in a TB looper. Works ok out of it...go figure why :S


----------



## LexxM3 (Oct 12, 2009)

OP, you should describe and probably even post a picture of how you're trying to use it. It works for me, but it can be sensitive.

One major thing to get right (besides being directly plugged into it rather than a chain as already mentioned) is to have the pickup position on a single pickup (vs a mix setting) and to bring the phone speaker close to the same pickup rather than some other pickup. Volume needs to be up on the phone.

It works by acoustically vibrating the strings with a modulated digital data stream that contains pedal configuration parametrs. Pretty cool tech, actually.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

sproul07 said:


> Anyone have a solution for this? I cannot get the beam to work at all and I've followed the instructions to a tee





KoskineN said:


> I'm having the same issue with a Sub&Up place in a TB looper. Works ok out of it...go figure why :S


What kind of plug is going into it?
I find angle plugs don't always sit right
It also can depend on the guitar.
I noticed it doesn't work with my fretless bass with active preamp.
And sometiems it works better with the bridge pickup, sometiems the neck--but I've been bale to use it on anything other than the bass.


----------

